# General > Birdwatching >  Osprey dies from deliberately-inflicted injuries in Highlands

## nirofo

Osprey dies from deliberately-inflicted injuries in Highlands

Northern Constabulary have launched an investigation after an osprey has died from deliberately-inflicted injuries. The osprey was rescued from close to the River Dunbeath in Caithness on Monday. It received veterinary attention but died from its injuries.

See full story at this web link.
http://raptorpersecutionscotland.wor...-in-highlands/

The amount of deliberate killing and poisoning of birds of prey on Scottish shooting estates is at an all time high and is increasing.  The Scottish Natural Heritage, the RSPB and the police seem loathe or unwilling to use the full weight of the law to bring the landowners of these so-called sporting estates to trial, I wonder why, but then again I don't really!!!   Even when an employee of these estates, (usually a gamekeeper fall guy) is caught and put before the sheriff it is more than likely he will get off with a caution or a paltry fine, whilst his employer who is the real criminal gets off scot free.

A large part of Scotlands economy depends on the tourist industry, a large majority of the tourists who come to Scotland do so to see the varied and unique wildlife.  The birds of prey are main attractions for many of these tourists, the Scottish film stars if you like, unfortunately the estate owners don't see it like that, they only see what's in it for them, how many more guns can they attract to their shoots.  They think they can only do this if the have more Grouse, Pheasants, Partridges etc, they see the birds of prey as enemies preventing them from increasing the amount of game birds for the guns.  So, because they think they are above the law, they tell their keepers to eradicate the birds of prey by any means necessary, this usually means poisoning with illegal substances, trapping, shooting.  They don't care that these birds are extremely rare and are legally protected species with Schedule One protection status, they know that the chances of them being caught at their criminal acts are extremely remote, and does it matter if they are caught anyway, they will either be let off or given a derisory fine, which in all probability will be paid by their employer.

Something needs to be done about this shamefull state of affairs that is ruining Scotlands natural heritage, but how will this happen if the laws that are there to prevent these things happening are not upheld by the people we put in power to make sure they are.  The Police and Sheriffs need to start doing what they are paid to do and that is uphold our laws, just because the majority of the estates are owned by peers of the realm and others of so-called high status doesn't mean they are above the law, in fact they should be setting an example to the rest of society by making sure our protected species are protected and our wildlife laws upheld.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Corrie 3

This news is absolutely devastating, what a sick society we live in when we allow a few to kill such a beautiful species.
I am not normally a vindictive person but I hope who ever has done this dies a very slow and agonising death...They deserve no mercy!!!

C3.... ::  ::  ::

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Osprey dies from deliberately-inflicted injuries in Highlands
> 
> Northern Constabulary have launched an investigation after an osprey has died from deliberately-inflicted injuries. The osprey was rescued from close to the River Dunbeath in Caithness on Monday. It received veterinary attention but died from its injuries.
> 
> See full story at this web link.
> http://raptorpersecutionscotland.wor...-in-highlands/
> 
> The amount of deliberate killing and poisoning of birds of prey on Scottish shooting estates is at an all time high and is increasing. The Scottish Natural Heritage, the RSPB and the police seem loathe or unwilling to use the full weight of the law to bring the landowners of these so-called sporting estates to trial, I wonder why, but then again I don't really!!! Even when an employee of these estates, (usually a gamekeeper fall guy) is caught and put before the sheriff it is more than likely he will get off with a caution or a paltry fine, whilst his employer who is the real criminal gets off scot free.
> 
> ...


What complete and utter rubbish nirofo. Typical of your ilk to go spouting off without any thought or research. How can you possibly link the sad death of this magnificent bird to Sporting Estates and gamekeepers from the information given in the reports? Just another example of the kind of bigotry which is so often spouted by the RSPB and others.
This kind of vitriol has often been spouted in the recent past towards gamekeepers on the Black Isle, who have been blamed for poisoning red kites, with no evidence ever forthcoming. Surprise, surprise, only this year the RSPB have blamed the deaths on kites scavenging on dead rats poisoned by farmers. Strangely enough, I've yet to read of an apology to the gamekeepers whose name they were so quick to blacken.
Your assertion that persecution of raptors on shooting estates is at an all time high is very well wide of the mark. A fact of which I'm sure you are all too well aware. That remark was obviously meant to stir emotions. You should be ashamed of yourself. 
Furthermore, your assertion that any gamekeeper found to have poisoned birds of prey would likely only receive a paltry fine, has absolutely no basis in truth. You need not be a computer genius to see the prison sentences that have been handed down to some of these perpetrators. In this instance, I suggest Google is your friend.

----------


## Anfield

> "..Furthermore, your assertion that any gamekeeper found to have poisoned birds of prey would likely only receive a paltry fine, has absolutely no basis in truth. You need not be a computer genius to see the prison sentences that have been handed down to some of these perpetrators. In this instance, I suggest Google is your friend.."


I took your advice and Googled "bird poisoning"  and "prison" and found that as at January 2009,  not a single person has been imprisoned for poisoning birds.  (Here)

So, I await you to provide us with details of the "*prison sentences that have been handed down to some of these perpetrators*"

----------


## nirofo

> What complete and utter rubbish nirofo. Typical of your ilk to go spouting off without any thought or research. How can you possibly link the sad death of this magnificent bird to Sporting Estates and gamekeepers from the information given in the reports? Just another example of the kind of bigotry which is so often spouted by the RSPB and others.
> This kind of vitriol has often been spouted in the recent past towards gamekeepers on the Black Isle, who have been blamed for poisoning red kites, with no evidence ever forthcoming. Surprise, surprise, only this year the RSPB have blamed the deaths on kites scavenging on dead rats poisoned by farmers. Strangely enough, I've yet to read of an apology to the gamekeepers whose name they were so quick to blacken.
> Your assertion that persecution of raptors on shooting estates is at an all time high is very well wide of the mark. A fact of which I'm sure you are all too well aware. That remark was obviously meant to stir emotions. You should be ashamed of yourself. 
> Furthermore, your assertion that any gamekeeper found to have poisoned birds of prey would likely only receive a paltry fine, has absolutely no basis in truth. You need not be a computer genius to see the prison sentences that have been handed down to some of these perpetrators. In this instance, I suggest Google is your friend.


The rubbish is all yours DeHaviLand, you obviously don't get out and about the countryside much if you haven't heard about the uncontrolled poisonings and killings of our scarce Raptors by gamekeepers, estate workers etc, and yes, farmers putting out poison bait, just check out this web link to give you some idea of the scale of the wanton wildlife murder.  http://raptorpersecutionscotland.wordpress.com/

*And this is only one of the many web sites reporting these facts.*

Typical of my ilk !!!  Just what is my ilk, you seem to infer that I am connected to the RSPB in some way, how wrong can you get ?  I only wish the RSPB and the Scottish Natural Heritage would get their act together and do something about this uncontrolled persecution of our so-called Schedule One protected Raptors.  Unfortunately the only protection being offered is to the estate owners where status quo will survive at all costs.

You seem to think that the paltry penalties meted out to the very few keepers etc who are brought to court doesn't happen very often, well I have to agree with you there.  You're right, there are very few instances where the wildlife criminals are actually given any meaningfull fines or any other sentences for that matter.

The estate owners / landowners, the gamekeepers and others seem to think that they can just do what they like when it comes down to killing wildlife, they don't seem to care that all the birds of prey are protected species, many of which have Schedule One Special status, (this usually means they are extremely rare).  It doesn't matter what excuses the keepers and the estate owners dream up to get round these laws, the fact remains it is illegal to persecute in any form, and that includes poisoning, shooting trapping etc, the legally protected Raptors anywhere in the UK, that applies to all the Raptors and Owls!  Anyone taking the law into their own hands and persecuting these birds of prey are committing criminal acts and should be brought to justice, if there is any that is.

_nirofo._

----------


## ducati

I blame it on the ignorant toerags working for the estates. They kill everything that moves as a matter of course and have specific instructions regarding killing raptors. However if they are caught or prosecuted (very rarely) the estate owners/managers deny all knowlege. 

This isn't research it is first hand experience.

----------


## Kenn

What infuriates me is the fact that many organisations are working hard to conserve these birds in many countries and a thoughtless few think they have the right to destroy them.
Wild birds do not belong to any one and should be allowed to pass freely between their breeding and over wintering sites giving much pleasure to many.
I no longer give details of where I am fortunate to see any appart from to those that I trust impliciity and I do monitor certains areas to make sure that they are still there.Appart from some forrestry work which destroyed a favoured nesting site for one family,which was done outside the breeding season, to date I am happy to say that the birds are still in residence and doing stirling work at keeping the rabbit population some what in check.
I had the pleasure of watching a buzzard family last week, adults and this years brood soaring on the updrafts and keeing to each other there can be nothing better than nature's wonders.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> The rubbish is all yours DeHaviLand, you obviously don't get out and about the countryside much if you haven't heard about the uncontrolled poisonings and killings of our scarce Raptors by gamekeepers, estate workers etc, and yes, farmers putting out poison bait, just check out this web link to give you some idea of the scale of the wanton wildlife murder. http://raptorpersecutionscotland.wordpress.com/
> 
> *And this is only one of the many web sites reporting these facts.*
> 
> Typical of my ilk !!! Just what is my ilk, you seem to infer that I am connected to the RSPB in some way, how wrong can you get ? I only wish the RSPB and the Scottish Natural Heritage would get their act together and do something about this uncontrolled persecution of our so-called Schedule One protected Raptors. Unfortunately the only protection being offered is to the estate owners where status quo will survive at all costs.
> 
> You seem to think that the paltry penalties meted out to the very few keepers etc who are brought to court doesn't happen very often, well I have to agree with you there. You're right, there are very few instances where the wildlife criminals are actually given any meaningfull fines or any other sentences for that matter.
> 
> The estate owners / landowners, the gamekeepers and others seem to think that they can just do what they like when it comes down to killing wildlife, they don't seem to care that all the birds of prey are protected species, many of which have Schedule One Special status, (this usually means they are extremely rare). It doesn't matter what excuses the keepers and the estate owners dream up to get round these laws, the fact remains it is illegal to persecute in any form, and that includes poisoning, shooting trapping etc, the legally protected Raptors anywhere in the UK, that applies to all the Raptors and Owls! Anyone taking the law into their own hands and persecuting these birds of prey are committing criminal acts and should be brought to justice, if there is any that is.
> ...


No, I dont get out in the countryside much. In fact, I live in the middle of it, surrounded by sporting estates. And I have 3 dogs who are extensively walked through it every day. Is that enough for you.

I have viewed that raptor persecution site before. It tends towards over emotive language and exaggeration. As an example, the article which states that a red kite " was blasted with a shotgun, 5 times". In fact the poor bird was blasted with a shotgun once, and had 5 pellets lodged in its body. link. I'm no apologist for wildlife crime, but I think this particular website would be better served by presenting the facts accurately.

And on the subject of accuracy, I owe you an apology. The 2 miscreants who I thought had been jailed for illegal poisoning of raptors, had in fact received suspended prison sentences. I am heartened however to see that landowners involved in wildlife crimes are now losing all or part of their agricultural and wildlife subsidies. In one case this amounted to over £100,000. Hardly paltry.

----------


## smithp

Why would any keeper target Osprey's anyway? They take Brown trout up here - they don't take the trophy fish, and the loch fishing income for most estates is small, and the bird adds to the anglers experience - and they know that.
I can't see the linkage that some of you are implying.

----------


## ducati

No logic, if it isn't a game animal, kill it  ::

----------


## nirofo

It seems that the injuries resulting in the Ospreys death have proved to be from gunshot wounds as was thought.  See more details at the following web address.
http://www.northern-times.co.uk/news..._was_shot.html

_nirofo._

----------


## Corrie 3

So where are the arrests?? Why do the Police bother to ask for witness's and information on these killings when they know full well they arent going to get anywhere.
As I said earlier, all I can hope is the person who killed this lovely bird dies a very slow and painfull death....and.....if there is such a place Hell then I hope they spend a long time burning!!!

Really sickening !!!.... :: 
C3.... ::  ::

----------


## theone

> Osprey dies from deliberately-inflicted injuries in Highlands
> 
> 
> a large majority of the tourists who come to Scotland do so to see the varied and unique wildlife.  
> _nirofo_.


Interesting statistic.

Where did it come from?

I haven't done any research but don't believe for a second that it's true.

I actually agree that the illlegal killing of protected species should be stopped, but why the need for sensationalist lies?

I think it only harms the validity of the rest of the post.

----------


## buggyracer

> So where are the arrests?? Why do the Police bother to ask for witness's and information on these killings when they know full well they arent going to get anywhere.
> As I said earlier, all I can hope is the person who killed this lovely bird dies a very slow and painfull death....and.....if there is such a place Hell then I hope they spend a long time burning!!!
> 
> Really sickening !!!....
> C3....


a tad OTT  ::

----------


## Anfield

> "..I actually agree that the illlegal killing of protected species should be stopped, but why the need for sensationalist lies?


A report commissioned by the Scottish Government found that "..wildlife tourism annually brings in  £276 million to Scotland's economy and creates the equivalent of 2,760 full time jobs.."
Read Report  and here

Are these also "sensationalist" lies?

----------


## nirofo

> Interesting statistic.
> 
> Where did it come from?
> 
> I haven't done any research but don't believe for a second that it's true.
> 
> I actually agree that the illlegal killing of protected species should be stopped, but why the need for sensationalist lies?
> 
> I think it only harms the validity of the rest of the post.


 
Might I suggest you do your research then report back here.

_nirofo_.

----------


## theone

> A report commissioned by the Scottish Government found that "..wildlife tourism annually brings in  £276 million to Scotland's economy and creates the equivalent of 2,760 full time jobs.."
> Read Report  and here
> 
> Are these also "sensationalist" lies?


No, they are not lies, and I haven't questioned those facts or figures.

The point of my post was the statement:




> Osprey dies from deliberately-inflicted injuries in Highlands
> 
> 
> a large majority of the tourists who come to Scotland do so to see the varied and unique wildlife.  
> _nirofo_.


Now, the Scottish Government website where your figures came from also quotes

"Tourism is one of Scotland's largest business sectors, providing direct employment for 200,000 people and generating visitor spending of more than £4 billion a year"

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Topics/Bu...dustry/Tourism

Now, using the words "LARGE MAJORITY" suggests that MOST of the Scottish Tourist industry is supported by Wildlife.

£276M and 2760 jobs for wildlife vs £4000M and 200000 jobs would suggest that Wildlife does not bring the "LARGE MAJORITY" of tourism to Scotland.

If the original poster had said "just under 10%" instead of "a large majority" then his post wouldn't have had the same effect. Hence, "sensationalist lies".




> Might I suggest you do your research then report back here.
> 
> _nirofo_.


QED?

----------


## Corrie 3

> a tad OTT


Not in my book it isnt OTT Buggy, its the least they deserve !!!
Still, I suppose they have come from a broken home and its not really their fault and we should send them on an all expenses holiday to get over it!!!
Its a pity they abolished hanging cos this person needs to swing from the nearest tree IMHO !!!

C3.... ::  ::

----------


## buggyracer

> Not in my book it isnt OTT Buggy, its the least they deserve !!!
> Still, I suppose they have come from a broken home and its not really their fault and we should send them on an all expenses holiday to get over it!!!
> Its a pity they abolished hanging cos this person needs to swing from the nearest tree IMHO !!!
> 
> C3....


im afraid whilst i dont disagree the person who has comitted this crime has done a terrible thing, i think paying for it with there life is a bit much  :: 

yes, they should be caught and punished if they deliberatly shot this bird, but wishing them a "slow and painfull death" shows about as much compasion as they have shown the poor bird, which is at the end of the day only a bird, to wish a fellow human the same fate is quite disturbing IMO.  :Frown:

----------


## ducati

> im afraid whilst i dont disagree the person who has comitted this crime has done a terrible thing, i think paying for it with there life is a bit much 
> 
> yes, they should be caught and punished if they deliberatly shot this bird, but wishing them a "slow and painfull death" shows about as much compasion as they have shown the poor bird, which is at the end of the day only a bird, to wish a fellow human the same fate is quite disturbing IMO.


IMO a person should treat life as a privilege, subject to revocation should their behaviour warrant it  :: 

But it's a culture thing. Different places have different values. A recent example; in the UK if a company supplying food were to accidentally poison and kill a few citizens they would be heavily fined. Recently in China in a similar case the senior managers of the company were executed.

I believe most wildlife crime is committed because the perpetrators don't believe a) they will be caught and b) if they are, there will be any serious consequences. It amazes me that anyone working for (for example) a sporting estate, is prepared to break the law in the course of their legitimate work. How many of you out there would routinely break the law for your employer?

----------


## Corrie 3

> im afraid whilst i dont disagree the person who has comitted this crime has done a terrible thing, i think paying for it with there life is a bit much 
> 
> yes, they should be caught and punished if they deliberatly shot this bird, but wishing them a "slow and painfull death" shows about as much compasion as they have shown the poor bird, which is at the end of the day only a bird, to wish a fellow human the same fate is quite disturbing IMO.


Buggy, why should I show this person any more compassion than he shown to the Osprey.........because he is Human??? 
I am sorry if I disturbed with my strong views but you also disturbed me with your quote "which at the end of the day is only a bird" I could answer that with "at the end of the day he is only murderous Human who has no respect for life".
He will get no compassion from me whatsoever!

C3..... ::  ::

----------


## buggyracer

> Buggy, why should I show this person any more compassion than he shown to the Osprey.........because he is Human??? 
> I am sorry if I disturbed with my strong views but you also disturbed me with your quote "which at the end of the day is only a bird" I could answer that with "at the end of the day he is only murderous Human who has no respect for life".
> He will get no compassion from me whatsoever!
> 
> C3.....


 
each to there own C3, i have flown my own birds of prey and practised falconery, but i wouldnt wish someone to die over it, even if it was one of my birds they shot  ::  i thought that is what separated us from animals...... ::

----------


## nirofo

> No, they are not lies, and I haven't questioned those facts or figures.
> 
> The point of my post was the statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the Scottish Government website where your figures came from also quotes
> 
> "Tourism is one of Scotland's largest business sectors, providing direct employment for 200,000 people and generating visitor spending of more than £4 billion a year"
> ...


I must say I wonder why you insist on splitting so many hairs in defence of a simple statement, maybe you have an ulterior motive? You seem to have a fascination with the the statement "a large majority", it's as if you are attempting to take the sting out of a very nasty incident that did occur, namely the cold blooded murder of a Schedule One protected Osprey by belittling anything that's said about it!  In any case a large majority could mean anthing from say, 51% of all the tourists coming to Scotland, or something less, say 25% who only come to Scotland for the wildlife but when added to the rest who may come to Scotland for other reasons plus the wildlife will still give you a large majority.  But whatever, the fact remains that very many people from all over the world come to Scotland to see all they can see, and that includes the wildlife.

Personally I decry anybody who persecutes wildlife for whatever reason, there is absolutely no justification for it in this day and age of enlightenment and rapidly declining species and habitats, especially so when quite a lot of it, (notice I didn't say a large majority here) is so-called legally protected.

If the gamekeepers jobs are at stake if they don't produce the numbers of game birds their employers demand and it entails illegal killing of protected birds of prey in order to meet those demands, then they deserve to lose their jobs and their employers should be brought to justice along with them if they continue to illegally persecute the Raptors.  

There is no sound reason why any bird of prey should be put to death just so that a captive semi tame hand reared game bird can be released for the blood lust and pleasure of the gun toters.

_nirofo_.

----------


## theone

> I must say I wonder why you insist on splitting so many hairs in defence of a simple statement, maybe you have an ulterior motive? You seem to have a fascination with the the statement "a large majority", it's as if you are attempting to take the sting out of a very nasty incident that did occur, namely the cold blooded murder of a Schedule One protected Osprey by belittling anything that's said about it!  In any case a large majority could mean anthing from say, 51% of all the tourists coming to Scotland, or something less, say 25% who only come to Scotland for the wildlife but when added to the rest who may come to Scotland for other reasons plus the wildlife will still give you a large majority.  But whatever, the fact remains that very many people from all over the world come to Scotland to see all they can see, and that includes the wildlife.
> 
> Personally I decry anybody who persecutes wildlife for whatever reason, there is absolutely no justification for it in this day and age of enlightenment and rapidly declining species and habitats, especially so when quite a lot of it, (notice I didn't say a large majority here) is so-called legally protected.
> 
> If the gamekeepers jobs are at stake if they don't produce the numbers of game birds their employers demand and it entails illegal killing of protected birds of prey in order to meet those demands, then they deserve to lose their jobs and their employers should be brought to justice along with them if they continue to illegally persecute the Raptors.  
> 
> There is no sound reason why any bird of prey should be put to death just so that a captive semi tame hand reared game bird can be released for the blood lust and pleasure of the gun toters.
> 
> _nirofo_.


No ulterior motives here, if you go back to my first post, I agree with you.

I just hate sensationlism, especially in the tabloid press, where lies and exageration are used to enforce point that otherwise wouldn't recieve the attention craved.

I would have challanged a statistic like the one you posted whatever the subject.

----------


## nirofo

> No ulterior motives here, if you go back to my first post, I agree with you.
> 
> I just hate sensationlism, especially in the tabloid press, where lies and exageration are used to enforce point that otherwise wouldn't recieve the attention craved.
> 
> I would have challanged a statistic like the one you posted whatever the subject.


While I agree with you regarding sensationalism in the tabloid press, I must point out that the persecution of Raptors is very under reported in all media. The reported incidents are just the extreme tip of the iceberg with just the stories that have the most impact being reported, such as the poisoning of three Golden Eagles, a Buzzard and a Sparrowhawk on the Skibo estate in Sutherland where Madonna was married.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...6908-22348349/

_nirofo_.

----------


## Kenn

Surely any thing that brings the matter to public attention even if it is sesationalised is better than the matter not being reported at all.
I know there is a small group of police officers who are dedicated to wildlife protection but does any one know if they operate this far north? 
In recent years all the incidents that they have dealt with seem to have been roughly in a line from Inverness to Fort William and further south.

----------


## nirofo

> Surely any thing that brings the matter to public attention even if it is sesationalised is better than the matter not being reported at all.
> I know there is a small group of police officers who are dedicated to wildlife protection but does any one know if they operate this far north? 
> In recent years all the incidents that they have dealt with seem to have been roughly in a line from Inverness to Fort William and further south.


 
Hi LIZZ

Northern Constabulary supposedly have a Wildlife Liason Officer operating out of Thurso, although you wouldn't know it! There was at one time, not sure if he's still there, a so-called Wildlife Liason Officer based at Tongue, he was about as much use as a nine bob note, more of a hindrance than a help and showed his true colours on several occasions.

_nirofo_.

----------


## nirofo

It seems that a beautiful bird like the Osprey is not as important in Scotland as it is in England, a reward of £1000 for information leading to the arrest of the person who recently shot an Ospey in Sussex, England is being offered by the RSPB and Sussex Police. I wonder why there was never a reward offered for information regarding the Osprey shot and killed at Dunbeath in Caithness ?????????????

See BBC report at this web link.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-11514737

_nirofo_.

----------


## Kenn

That makes me hang my head in shame, I moved north because the wild life here was so special, I've yet to see an Osprey in the wild.
Surely the hundreds that come to see them in Scotland are to be applauded and if it means that the species are protected, despite the rougue ghillie/gamekeeper then there is hope for the future.

----------

